# 2.6 upgrade boot prob + lots of info

## seatherrage

running 2.4 fine right now, trying to upgrade to 2.6, i used genkernel, i've played around with the grub.conf for a long time, i've successfully done such an upgrade once a long time ago, i'd apprciate~ it if help came in the form of exact cmds instead of general statements to ensure i follow the advice properly, i installed + emerge sync+world yest, i got the network + graphical interface to work "gdm"

```
(if there really is a need for this i could do a complete and carefull copy of it)

<Tux-pic-here>

1d1ad810 db9788d4 00000013 c015de98 db9788d4 db9888e00 fffffff7 db989e80

Call Trace

[<c016c113>] __markinode_dirty+x173/0x180

[<c0>] update_atime

[<c0>] vfs_readdir

[<c0>] sys_getdents

[<c0>] filldir

[<c0>] sys_lseek

[<c0>] do_read_dir

[<c0>] find_in_devfs

[<c0>] __lookup_hash

[<c0>] d_free

[<c0>] sys_unlink

[<c0>] create_dev

[<c0>] name_to_dev_t

[<c0167b00>] sys_mount+0x60/0xc0

[<c04cddba>] initrd_load+0x1a/0x60

[<c04cb16c>] prepare_namespace+0x3c/0x140

[<c01002a0>] init+0x0/0xf0

[<c0100385>] init+0xe5/0xf0

[<c01012b5>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

```

```

  GNU nano 1.3.4                         File: /boot/grub/grub.conf

# grub.conf generated by anaconda

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/hda2

#          initrd /initrd-version.img

#boot=/dev/hda

default=0

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

password --md5 <<<myhash>>>

title Gentoo Linux (2.6.11-gentoo_r9)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 udev root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc read_root=/dev/hda2

        initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

title Gentoo Linux (2.4.20-gentoo_r6)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.20-gentoo_r6 ro root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi

```

```

root@tux toor # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc R200 AGP Bridge [Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP] (rev 05)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc EHCI USB Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP

0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 056

      Latest version installed: 056

```

```

root@tux toor # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sg                     29804   0  (autoclean) (unused)

st                     29776   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 16952   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 11212   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               59380   4  (autoclean) [sg st sr_mod sd_mod]

radeon                 82520   0

hid                    19684   0  (unused)

usbmouse                2296   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               20008   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               15976   0  (unused)

serial                 50148   0  (unused)

isa-pnp                33060   0  [serial]

yenta_socket           10208   0

pcmcia_core            45440   0  [yenta_socket]

8139too                16360   1

mii                     2544   0  [8139too]

usbcore                65376   1  [hid usbmouse usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

```

root@tux toor # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 19 2005, 14:54:55)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r3, 1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

root@tux boot # ls

System.map-2.4.20-gentoo-r6  boot                     initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9  lost+found

System.map-2.4.20-gentoo_r6  grub                     kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r6  vmlinuz-2.4.20-gentoo_r6

System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r9  initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r6  kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

```

```

root@tux boot # rc-update show

                apmd |

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

               kudzu |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

               spamd |

                sshd |

            sysklogd |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |

                 xfs |      default

```

```

root@tux dev # ls -afl

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 May 19 15:00 ..

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 .

crw-------   1 root root 8, 0 Dec 31  1969 .devfsd

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 cpu

drwxrwxrwt   2 root root   40 May 21 05:14 shm

crw-r-----   1 root root 1, 1 Dec 31  1969 mem

crw-r-----   1 root root 1, 2 Dec 31  1969 kmem

crwxrwxrwx   1 root root 1, 3 Dec 31  1969 null

crw-r-----   1 root root 1, 4 Dec 31  1969 port

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 1, 5 Dec 31  1969 zero

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 1, 7 Dec 31  1969 full

crw-r--r--   1 root root 1, 8 Dec 31  1969 random

crw-r--r--   1 root root 1, 9 May 21 12:15 urandom

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 fb

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 5, 0 Dec 31  1969 tty

crw-------   1 toor root 5, 1 May 21 12:15 console

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 vc

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 5, 2 May 21 13:10 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 misc

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 pty

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 pts

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 vcc

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 ide

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 discs

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 rd

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 cdroms

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 input

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   33 May 21 05:14 root -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

prw-------   1 root root    0 May 21 05:14 initctl

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   13 May 21 05:14 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 stdin -> fd/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 stdout -> fd/1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 stderr -> fd/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   15 May 21 05:14 MAKEDEV -> ../sbin/MAKEDEV

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 May 21 05:14 dri

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty1 -> vc/1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty2 -> vc/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty3 -> vc/3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty4 -> vc/4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty5 -> vc/5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty6 -> vc/6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty7 -> vc/7

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty8 -> vc/8

(redun)

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 tty59 -> vc/59

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 tty60 -> vc/60

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 tty61 -> vc/61

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 tty62 -> vc/62

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 tty63 -> vc/63

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 tty0 -> vc/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   10 May 21 05:14 psaux -> misc/psaux

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   10 May 21 05:14 mouse -> misc/psaux

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 rtc -> misc/rtc

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp0 -> pty/m0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp1 -> pty/m1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp2 -> pty/m2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp3 -> pty/m3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp4 -> pty/m4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp5 -> pty/m5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp6 -> pty/m6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp7 -> pty/m7

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp8 -> pty/m8

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 ptyp9 -> pty/m9

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    7 May 21 05:14 ptypa -> pty/m10

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    7 May 21 05:14 ptypb -> pty/m11

(redun)

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptye9 -> pty/m249

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyea -> pty/m250

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyeb -> pty/m251

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyec -> pty/m252

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyed -> pty/m253

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyee -> pty/m254

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    8 May 21 05:14 ptyef -> pty/m255

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 vcs -> vcc/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 vcsa -> vcc/a

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 vcs1 -> vcc/1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 05:14 vcsa1 -> vcc/a1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   32 May 21 05:14 hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   33 May 21 05:14 hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   33 May 21 05:14 hda2 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   33 May 21 05:14 hda3 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram0 -> rd/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram1 -> rd/1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram2 -> rd/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram3 -> rd/3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram4 -> rd/4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram5 -> rd/5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram6 -> rd/6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram7 -> rd/7

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram8 -> rd/8

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    4 May 21 05:14 ram9 -> rd/9

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram10 -> rd/10

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram11 -> rd/11

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram12 -> rd/12

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram13 -> rd/13

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram14 -> rd/14

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 05:14 ram15 -> rd/15

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    9 May 21 05:14 raminitrd -> rd/initrd

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root   10 May 21 05:14 usbmouse -> input/mice

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 usb

srw-rw-rw-   1 root root    0 May 21 12:15 log

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:15 vcs2 -> vcc/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:15 vcsa2 -> vcc/a2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:15 vcs3 -> vcc/3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:15 vcsa3 -> vcc/a3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:15 vcs4 -> vcc/4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:15 vcsa4 -> vcc/a4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:15 vcs6 -> vcc/6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:15 vcsa6 -> vcc/a6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:15 vcs5 -> vcc/5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:15 vcsa5 -> vcc/a5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    5 May 21 12:24 vcs7 -> vcc/7

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root    6 May 21 12:24 vcsa7 -> vcc/a7

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 floppy

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root    0 Dec 31  1969 scsi

```

other minor probs: ms-usb-optical mouse started to light up after coldplug+hotplug install + rc-update but still doesn't work, i'm stuck on touchpad, worked with some other linux distros

had a prob where automake 1.7 was need during a compile, i had 1.9.5, 1.7* wasn't shown under emerge --info, i force downgraded, swap, emerge world, now it showsLast edited by seatherrage on Sat May 28, 2005 5:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaneurabeya

Try making 'read_root' 'real_root' in your grub.conf file.

----------

## seatherrage

thanks, though it seems as though i'm still getting kernel panics... then again i now have a very heavily modified 2.6 kernel and some other stuff added, better get back to a standard genkernel... though it seems as though my laptop is overheating then auto shutting down with all this compiling even with 2 carefully placed fans blowing on it... i guess i'll have to wait an hour or more...

----------

## seatherrage

still doesn't work, another dump of info, some that has changed, some that i didn't include the first time:

```

(incomplete)

035c0c90 db98b8d4 00000012 c015de98 db98b8d4 db99be00 fffffff7 db99ce80

Call Trace:

__mark_inode_dirty

update_atime

vfs_readdir

sys_gentdents

filldir

sys_lseek

do_read_dir

read_dir

find_in_devfs

__lookup_hash

d_free

sys_unlink

create_dev

name_to_dev_t

sys_mount

initrd_load

prepare_namespace

init

init

kernel_thread_helper

Code: Bad EIP value.

<0>Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

```

```

# grub.conf generated by anaconda

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/hda2

#          initrd /initrd-version.img

#boot=/dev/hda

default=0

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

password --md5 <<<myhash>>>

title Gentoo Linux (2.6.11-gentoo_r9)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 udev root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda2 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192

        initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

title Gentoo Linux (2.4.20-gentoo_r6)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.20-gentoo_r6 ro root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi

```

```

LABEL=/                 /                       ext3    defaults        1 1

LABEL=/boot             /boot                   ext3    defaults        1 2

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0

none                    /proc                   proc    defaults        0 0

/dev/hda3               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0

```

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

USE=""

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

----------

## seatherrage

many days of doing this(me looks date on first post and calculates a week.. wow, feels like 2 days), i've left the room for food and other quick misc, and now i have a radically different boot message and 2.6 still doesn't leave me in a usable state, and what have i achieved? i know how to cause the kernel to fail in a couple different ways, yay

i deleted some config files, then unmerged and emerged genkern and gento-sources

```

<<< 2 peng pics >>>

...

NET: Registed protocol family 1

NET: Registed protocol family 17

    ACPI-0294: *** Error: Looking up [_PPC] in namespace, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_PR_.CPU0.PDC] (Node dbe06700), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

acpi-cpufreq: CPU0 - ACPI Preformace management activated

    ACPI-0294: *** Error: Looking up [_PPC] in namespace, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_PR_.CPU1.PDC] (Node dbe06640), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

acpi-cpufreq: CPU1 - ACPI preformace management activated

Starting blanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devuces:

 LID USB0 USB1 MC97  P2P LAN0

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data

invalid compressed format (err=1)

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

EXT2-fs error (device ram0): ext2_check_page: bad entry in directory #20: directory entry across blocks - offset=0, inode=608492900, rec_len=35120, name_len=11

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-2903

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-2903

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-2903

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-2903

<<<i wait and nothing happens, the binfmt-XXXX changes after each genkernel --udev --menuconfig all>>>

```

```

/dev/hda2        /                   ext3    defaults                           0 1

/dev/hda1        /boot             ext3    defaults                           1 2

none                /dev/shm       tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec       0 0

none                /proc             proc    defaults                           0 0

/dev/hda3        swap              swap    defaults                          0 0 

```

```

# grub.conf generated by anaconda

#

# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file

# NOTICE:  You have a /boot partition.  This means that

#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /boot/, eg.

#          root (hd0,0)

#          kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/hda2

#          initrd /initrd-version.img

#boot=/dev/hda

default=0

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

password --md5 <<<myhash>>>

title Gentoo Linux (2.6.11-gentoo_r9)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda2 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=8192 udev

        initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

title Gentoo Linux (2.4.20-gentoo_r6)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.20-gentoo_r6 ro root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi

```

```

(slight chance that some of this info is a little off)

Toshiba Satellite A65-S1762

Mobile Intel® Pentium® 4 processor 538, 3.2GHz with Hyper-Threading Technology  at 533MHz front side bus speed

Level 2 Cache:    1MB L2 Cache Memory and 64KB L1

512MB of Main Memory (Expandable to 2GB)

RAM Type:    DDR333 PC2700 Modules

60GB ATA-6 Hard Disk Drive, 60GB 4200RPM EIDE hard drive

DVD±RW Multi-function drive

ATI Mobility RADEON 7000 IGP Graphics with 64MB shared video Memory

Video Memory Standard:    64MB of shared memory, user adjustable to 128MB

Video Memory Type:    DDR SDRAM with Direct Draw support

15.0" XGA TFT Active-Matrix Widescreen Display with TruBrite technology and 1024 x 768 resolution

Integrated V.92/56K modem

Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN

Integrated Wi-Fi compliant 802.11g Atheros wireless LAN

533MHz Processor System Bus Clock Speed

SRS TruSurround XT Technology with Dialog Clarity Enhancement, & TruBass

12-cell, rechargeable, removable Lithium Ion (Li-Ion) battery, 6450 MAh Battery Pack

BIOS:    BIOS ROM 4Mbit capacity

Realtek ALC250 Codec Chip; software sound

Direct 3D Sound (supported by driver); DirectSound and DirectMusic (supported by hardware); full duplex support; MIDI support

```

```

[*] RAM disk support

[16] Default number of RAM disks

[8192] default ram disk size

[*] initial ramdisk (initrd support)

() initramfs source files(s)

<*> second extended fs support

<*> ext3 journalling file system support

```

*edit 1

----------

